# swamp thing costume



## grapegrl (Jun 16, 2005)

Sounds like a good start, Lynn. Go pick up a couple of cheap bushes of fake greenery and attach some leaves here and there. Is Spanish moss available in your area? If not, most craft/floral supply stores sell it bagged--that would make great filler to add depth and differing "swampy" organic textures. 

Welcome to the forums, by the way!


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks,

Hadn't even thought of moss on the costume. 
We were going to do a creature from the black lagoon, but after see it again after years..... He looked pretty corny !


----------



## bellabaur (Oct 9, 2005)

For a great creature, get a "ghillie" suit at an army/navy or hunting store. They range from cheap to expensive. A person can blend right in to any foliage for a great scare. See "swamp thing" @

www.homestead.com/alba


----------

